# 2019 Cherokee county



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 2, 2019)

It’s that time of year again, this will be our 4th season hunting this property west of Canton. I’ve been up at the property spraying food plots and starting to plow some
Of them the last two weekends. Hoping to have everything plowed and ready to plant by opening weekend. Planning to plant plots last weekend of September pending we have rain in the forecast. 

Who else is hunting Cherokee this year?


----------



## stubrew (Sep 2, 2019)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> It’s that time of year again, this will be our 4th season hunting this property west of Canton. I’ve been up at the property spraying food plots and starting to plow some
> Of them the last two weekends. Hoping to have everything plowed and ready to plant by opening weekend. Planning to plant plots last weekend of September pending we have rain in the forecast.
> 
> Who else is hunting Cherokee this year?



I’m a Cherokee guy. I hunt in the Ball Ground area.


----------



## lildorris00 (Oct 7, 2019)

I am in south cherokee...have two good spots with some decent bucks but all went nocturnal once they shed.  Let's hope some cooler weather gets them on their feet.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Nov 4, 2019)

Pine Log mt. area .


----------



## bowandgun (Nov 4, 2019)

north Cherokee.


----------



## MossyOak (Nov 5, 2019)

NW Cherokee, I've noticed some bucks checking mock scrapes and making their own scrapes near mine, its looking as if that cold snap has triggered the start of the rut, but who knows, last year I swear all the bucks we're gay because all I saw was them chasing each other LoL


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Nov 5, 2019)

Waleska here I've been seeing some activity but not alot.
Does are moving thru so that should bring the boys around!!! I hope !!!


----------



## stubrew (Nov 5, 2019)

Ball Ground area. Scrapes and fresh rubs showing up now.


----------

